# Show Off Your Fillet Brazed Schwinns



## Schwinn499

Ive been thoroughly addicted to these bikes for quite some time and can never get enough of them. Here your chance to   show off those hand made gems. 

Maybe you have an early 60s Super Sport, or late 70s Superior, or even an elusive '68 S/S Tourer stashed away somewhere....let see em all..


----------



## Metacortex

1971 Sports Tourer in Kool Orange, as found:


----------



## Schwinn499

Here are a couple odd ones that aren't mine but should be seen.


----------



## Eric Amlie

Neither my photography, nor my bikes is/are as nice as Cody's, but here are some of mine.
You will notice that most are not factory stock. I like to upgrade my bikes to my liking, or sometimes, my idea of how Schwinn should have equipped them.


----------



## Eric Amlie

Posted the wrong pic of my '76 Superior "tourist".
I replaced the "seven" stem with an alloy Kalin stem that mimics the steel Schwinn stems found on the tourist bikes.
Looks much better IMO.


----------



## Eric94TA

Beauties.


----------



## momo608

Finished this up a couple weeks ago.


----------



## momo608

One more for the done column. This is actually a converted 73 Sports Tourer frame set modified to Superior specs with a parts bike. Liked the 78 style kickstand mount so I put that on as well, really happy with the way that turned out. It's a nos Schwinn accessory stand modified. You can also see the completed 77 Sierra in the start to finish paint thread if you like.


----------



## Metacortex

momo608 said:


> This is actually a converted 73 Sports Tourer frame set modified to Superior specs with a parts bike. Liked the 78 style kickstand mount so I put that on as well, really happy with the way that turned out.




You're saying that you ground off the built-in kickstand mount and welded or brazed on the bolt-on kickstand plate?


----------



## rollfaster

73 sunset orange sports tourer.


----------



## momo608

Metacortex said:


> You're saying that you ground off the built-in kickstand mount and welded or brazed on the bolt-on kickstand plate?




Yes, actually used a torch and melted it off. My thinking was it looked like a converted ST with the built in stand and it had to go. I went as far as getting the original kickstand chrome plated but in the end I thought this better for a full conversion. It was either this or the 76/77 bridge tube and no kickstand. That bottom plate on the stays makes the alloy bolt on stand a clean installation. Without it you need the full size upper clamp on the bolt on stand that interferes with the derailleur cable routing, it also looks like crap. Anyway I wanted a stand and I do like the novelty of something different. Until I saw this 78 frame I was unaware of Schwinn doing something like this. Have any info ? can't see anything about this late Superior upgrade in the catalog so who is to say when Schwinn actually made the change. 

Here are a couple of photos of Jennifer's bikes that I used to come up with what I ended up doing. Eventually this bike will end up in someone else hands and another crop of Schwinn lovers on some future website will be discussing the componentry and date codes of this bike and scratching their collective heads. Doubt they will have a Metacortex on hand to set the record straight. 





 


 
YIKES!


----------



## Eric Amlie

By God man, you do nice work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am just in awe of that Flamingo Superior!
If you ever decide to do contract work, I have a bike in mind that I'd like to have done, and you have just the skills to do it. I'm also not far from you.


----------



## momo608

Thank you! I thought about painting bike for others but it is too labor intensive to get the work done quickly and not interfere with all the other projects I have going. Thankfully I'm in a place where I'm not desperate for cash if I control myself. I did the show paint start to finish thread to help guys learn how to do their own work and get pro results at a reasonable cost. You see how much work, time and material it takes and why pro shops get north of a $1000 to paint a frame and fork with cleared over decals.


----------



## Eric Amlie

momo608 said:


> You see how much work, time and material it takes and why pro shops get north of a $1000 to paint a frame and fork with cleared over decals.



Yes, I know. The learning curve is too steep for me to want to tackle it.
If I was going to do a bunch of bikes I would take the time and effort to learn how to do it, but right now I only have two, maybe three projects in mind.
Your work is superb though, and I admire the effort you have put forth to learn how to do it right. I simply don't have your ambition!


----------



## momo608

My fillet brazed* 1960 Continental

*The kickstand mount is filet brazed on which makes it a filet brazed frame.

sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## schwinnman67

Super Sport fleet (have added a few more since then) and 76 Superior


----------



## Metacortex

momo608 said:


> My fillet brazed* 1960 Continental
> 
> *The kickstand mount is filet brazed on which makes it a filet brazed frame.
> 
> sorry, couldn't resist




I know you jest but there are actually some at least partially fillet-brazed Continentals and possibly even Varsity models out there. We already know about the 28" frames built in '82-'83 with fillet-brazed headtubes, but there were others nobody seems to have been aware of. In 1970 *only* Schwinn introduced a 25" size Continental and a dealer "News Flash" bulletin dated 8/21/70 stated:

SUPER SPORTS AND 25" CONTINENTALS -- Because these two models require hand-brazed frames on which we have limited production capacity... and also because consumer demand for these models has increased tremendously in the past few months... deliveries of these models will be slower than for regular orders.​
A bulletin issued a couple weeks later stated that "_As of Friday, August 28 our entire production of Super Sport and 25" Continentals was sold out._" Unfortunately so far I don't know how much of the 25" Continental frame was fillet-brazed as I have yet to inspect one. 

The 25" frame was only offered in 1970. In 1972 Schwinn introduced 26" frames for the Continental and Varsity and a News Flash bulletin dated 1/28/72 stated:

26" FRAME VARSITY AND CONTINENTALS - A number of production problems have turned up in the construction of 26" frames for Varsity and Continental models since resuming production January 17 which, among other things, will require complete new frame head tooling. Although a very limited number of models 126, 226 and 326 have been shipped since reopening (and were practically hand built), we are now forced to discontinue production of these models for the first quarter.​
Again I currently have no idea how much of these 1st quarter 1972 26" frames were fillet-brazed, but one of these as well as a 1970 25" Continental are on my radar. If anybody has any one of these please let me know. It would be very cool to find a fillet-brazed Varsity.


----------

